# Monark Silver King Wingbar project



## Whizzerpro (Oct 7, 2019)

Here trying to decide which chainguard is better for this bike.  Are both correct?  Please help.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 7, 2019)

I’d go with the one on the ground, I think they used the one on your bike on the last year of the wingbar


----------



## Whizzerpro (Oct 12, 2019)

Glenn Rhein said:


> I’d go with the one on the ground, I think they used the one on your bike on the last year of the wingbar
> View attachment 1075035



I think you're right.  I was looking for information about this and has found the same.  Thanks for your information and help.  By the way, here it's a link to a hard to find Troxel tool box saddle on eBay.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-30...rentrq:bf9fce0e16d0abc10b13c9d7ffe5adb4|iid:1


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Oct 12, 2019)

Nice seat but not a nice price....


----------



## farkasthegoalie (Oct 14, 2019)

Glenn Rhein said:


> Nice seat but not a nice price....



$22 for shipping?!?!? Outrageous!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 14, 2019)

Whizzerpro said:


> I think you're right.  I was looking for information about this and has found the same.  Thanks for your information and help.  By the way, here it's a link to a hard to find Troxel tool box saddle on eBay.  https://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-30s-BICYCLE-STREAMLINE-BIKE-TROXEL-TOOL-BOX-SADDLE-SILVERKING-SCHWINN/254383827849?_trkparms=aid=111001&algo=REC.SEED&ao=1&asc=20160908131621&meid=3c4da35730ad41c08901f245068bac7a&pid=100678&rk=2&rkt=15&sd=183987778373&itm=254383827849&pmt=0&noa=1&pg=2380057&_trksid=p2380057.c100678.m3607&_trkparms=pageci:65eb6b94-ecdf-11e9-9279-74dbd180d8a1|parentrq:bf9fce0e16d0abc10b13c9d7ffe5adb4|iid:1



1200.oo for a 30's seat? This is what happens when you smoke to much crack.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 14, 2019)

farkasthegoalie said:


> $22 for shipping?!?!? Outrageous!



That's not just for shipping. Don't forget the $10.oo post office box. What a JOKE!!!


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Oct 14, 2019)

Whizzerpro said:


> Here trying to decide which chainguard is better for this bike.  Are both correct?  Please help.
> 
> View attachment 1074889



Diggin that cool ass center stand. Razin.


----------

